# New Car Radio Problem



## UWSENTS (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi

just installed a new cd radio and it will on come on when i turn the headlights on, where did it all go wrong?


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

UWSENTS said:


> Hi
> 
> just installed a new cd radio and it will on come on when i turn the headlights on, where did it all go wrong?


It sounds like you are picking up your supply from the head lights. A simple tester is a car globe of any size if you can get a globe holder that you can fit two wires to that would be good other wise solder two wires to the globes connections then put one wire to the cars chassis (ground) and use the other wire for testing your supply that way you can find the accessories fuse for your supply and to make sure you are on the correct side of the fuse your light should not work if the fuse is removed. You must have a fuse in the line either the cars designed radio accessories fuse or an inline fuse.

EDIT: without a fuse you risk a fire if your radio or your wiring develops a fault. If you are putting an inline fuse in 5 amp should be enough and if your not sure then put one in anyway because if there is a fuse further up it will likely be heavier than 5 amp and if you get a fault the smaller 5 amp fuse will blow first that way not taking out any other accessories.


----------



## mporettim (Aug 31, 2009)

Your remote turn-on lead may also be connected to the headlights for some reason.


----------

